# Hello, Australia.



## AnonymousAus (Aug 9, 2009)

Greetings, Australia.
We are Anonymous, and we have a message for you.
We have been watching the actions of the Australian Government for some time now. Kevin Rudd has drawn our attention, but more, Stephen Conroy has really caught out eyes.
This Internet Filter that your government is proposing is now one of our primary targets.
We will not stand for any assault on Free Speech and the Freedom of Information.
This filter has been mired in secrecy and ambiguity since its conception, and we do not like that.
Despite Conroy's assertions that the leaked list was a fake, he threatened sites linking to it with a hefty, indeed ridiculous fine, and placed the site Wikileaks on the blacklist.
Wikileaks is a site primarily used for whistleblowers to inform the world about corporate and political corruption and coverups.
Any government with good intentions would feel no need to censor such a site.
So, people of Australia, we ask you to stand beside us. On the 9th of September, stand with us, and stand for Free Speech and the Freedom of Information.




Thank you for reading, and we wish you a good day.
Anonymous


----------

